# Nismo Z-Tune Nordschleife Lap...



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

A few pictures from the lap...


































To all BNR34 owners....Does that display look weird to you? WHAT IS IT????

Full video coming soon(once I figure out how to rip DVDs )


----------



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

The Mfd does indeed look odd
Must be some special info software specially for this car, or maybe Nismo are developing something. 
The dial on the left seems to be sectioned off into 6 portions.....anything to do with the gears d'ya think ?
Regards
wroestar


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Not the gears as its movement is directly proportional to accelerator/boost/rpm (one of these...ie when he canes it it moves up!)


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

When in Tokyo, all the Nismo development cars had sections of the MDF covered up with black masking tape, perhaps they've covered up some of the figures?

Cem


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Holy crap, look at the speedo on the bottom pic.

Cem


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> *When in Tokyo, all the Nismo development cars had sections of the MDF covered up with black masking tape, perhaps they've covered up some of the figures?
> 
> Cem *


Ooooooooooh you name dropper   :smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> *When in Tokyo, all the Nismo development cars had sections of the MDF covered up with black masking tape, perhaps they've covered up some of the figures?
> 
> Cem *


Cem, a lot of demo cars from various tuners do this. In most cases its because sensors have been removed...

...come on Shin whe need answers


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

nice one day i will have a 34 to go with the gts they are mad like the bottom pic speed is mad


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Blow Dog said:


> *Holy crap, look at the speedo on the bottom pic.
> 
> Cem *


The driver looks like he's sitting there with a massive woody - I would be if I were driving that car!

Hurry up with the vids DCD. Cool pics!


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Hi DCD*

What lap time did they achieve?

I went on the official photo shoot of the Z-tune at the Ring with Guy, Somberg and the lads at Prospec. It was great to see this new Nismo version and GTR Magazines R-tune was there also.

The down side was the total lack of respect we were given after making such a massive effort to be there.Their arrogant behavior is unacceptable. 

Andre Somberg decided not to buy the R-tune as a direct result, they wouldn`t even let him sit in the car that he was due to buy!
A very poor show. Shin was great , he tried his very best for us.

Henry.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

gtsm said:


> *like the bottom pic speed is mad *


280km/h --> 174mp/h

(that was the top speed it reached at the fastest point down the Dottinger-Hohe to Tiergarten straight. Personally I would have expected it to do at least 300km/h!)


----------



## ColinM (Sep 29, 2002)

What is the name of the DVD ?


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Thats slow!

Maybe the driver had short legs or Nismo had forgot to put the pedal extensions on. 

Henry.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Hi DCD*



Henry said:


> *What lap time did they achieve?
> 
> I went on the official photo shoot of the Z-tune at the Ring with Guy, Somberg and the lads at Prospec. It was great to see this new Nismo version and GTR Magazines R-tune was there also.
> 
> ...


Hi Henry,

Unfortunately the lap was not timed and in the first portion of the track there were cars parked in the middle of the road. Probably marshalls still cleaning up after the race. 

After that it looked really fast. I'm sure that in a proper attempt it would easily get around 7:45...but then we will never know! I just dont get those people from Nismo. They went through the trouble of shipping over the fastest demo car they make, they had mechanics from the Falken team, at least 3 or 4 professional Japanese drivers to use but yet didn't bother attempting to finally, once and forever, set a bloody lap time for a Nissan tuned GTR! Sometimes I just dont understand these people!!

I'm very sad to hear you were all treated so badly. Do you know why they acted in such way?? I would have been ****ed off too if I were in your shoes! Just makes no sense


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Thats fast really!*

Just having a dig..........
Porsche have recently got the new GT3 to do a 7mins 54sec lap.

The speed was 272kmh at Dottinger Hohe.

The Nismo Z-tune is a wonderful piece of kit, we were very lucky to be allowed to look all over this car.In fact Guy couldn`t keep away, I thought he was going to make them an offer for it. 

We had spent a lot of time around the GTR Magazine ,Falken and Nismo people.They knew who we were. Somberg was talking with Falken for a tyre deal for next season and especially for next years 24hour Race for his R34 race car.

I`ll be back for next year but with my Porsche hat on.

Henry.


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Great post!!
Looking foreward to the vid  .


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2003)

ColinM said:


> *What is the name of the DVD ? *


it looks like it could be this one: 
http://www.bestmotoring.jp/digest/DVD/ps10.html

i'm not 100% positive though, DCD?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Thats fast really!*



Henry said:


> *The Nismo Z-tune is a wonderful piece of kit, we were very lucky to be allowed to look all over this car.In fact Guy couldn`t keep away, I thought he was going to make them an offer for it. *


Forget it! They wouldn't even let me buy their R-Tune, let alone a custom one off Z-Tune with parts and mods so secret they need to store it in a 5th floor in Omari Factory.

Cem


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

ph1 said:


> *it looks like it could be this one:
> http://www.bestmotoring.jp/digest/DVD/ps10.html
> 
> i'm not 100% positive though, DCD? *


The DVD is Best Motoring 9/2003

http://www.bestmotoring.jp/digest/BM/index.html

Although from the looks of it its also on the DVD special edition vol.10 you posted. Still waiting for that one so let's hope there is more footage 

As for buying a Z-tune developement car.....forget about it. Its been tried in the past by an ex-member but it didn't work! They don't even sell the Z-tune engine package to the public...

As for DVD ripping...my attempts failed miserably last night! I'll give it another try tonight!


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

But why is that thing existing then???
GTR production is over now and I don´t expect them to do tests for the R35 in a R34 shell?!
Or do they just want to show what they can do? If so why not raising sales numbers and sell "Tested" parts to the public...sometimes I can´t find ANY reason for something.

280 km/h is damn fast @ doettinger hoehe!!!
I´ve seen some cars expected to be faster than a Skyline doin much less speed.

Impressive!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

You have to understand that GTRs are rather popular cars here in Japan. Just because a car goes out of production it doesn't mean that tuners are going to stop developng parts. Just look at the R32 GTR. Its now 13 years old and all the tuners are still developing new parts for it! Whay should the R34 GTR be any different??

The Z-tune has served as a development project/research car to Nismo in developing every tuning part they make for the R34. Who knows maybe in the future it will sell the Z-tune....its just a question of time....and there is plenty of that! If things go like they have gone for the R32 then there is no reason why we should not see Nismo put out new parts for the R34 even in 2013!!....and that goes for every other tuner!!


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

DCD said:


> *
> 
> The Z-tune has served as a development project/research car to Nismo in developing every tuning part they make for the R34. Who knows maybe in the future it will sell the Z-tune....its just a question of time....and there is plenty of that! If things go like they have gone for the R32 then there is no reason why we should not see Nismo put out new parts for the R34 even in 2013!!....and that goes for every other tuner!! *



------------


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

Yes, you must remember that nismo isn't quite nissan- nissan have finished with the '34 but nismo still can, and i should think intend to, make money from it.

plus, maybe a little of the big boys & their toys going on. how cool would it be to work for nismo? get paid to fiddle with the most exclusive skylines in the world!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Just forgot to add that Nismo isn't exactly ignoring the newest Nissan sports cars. They have already released lots of tuning goodies for the new 350Z & Skyline 350GT and their 350Z R-tune developmet car is said to develop around 340PS (aspirated)!

Not to mention the March demo car  :smokin:


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

Have any ex, nismo demo cars have actually been sold, because, i read this artical in Banzai magazine and this french guy tried to buy an ex nismo jgtc car, and the guy said no, so he decied to build himself one with a quad turbo 1000BHP engine from stugart , and the shell was made out of carbon fiber, absoultlt un fookin beliveable.


Harry


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Has been discussed here before.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?s=&postid=102867#post102867

Dave


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

o i missed that?? ,cheers


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

johnnyTightlips said:


> *Have any ex, nismo demo cars have actually been sold, because, i read this artical in Banzai magazine and this french guy tried to buy an ex nismo jgtc car, and the guy said no, so he decied to build himself one with a quad turbo 1000BHP engine from stugart , and the shell was made out of carbon fiber, absoultlt un fookin beliveable.
> 
> 
> Harry *


When Nismo Omori Factory in Tokyo(Nismo HQ) is done with a particular demo car it sells it on to the other Nismo shops throughout Japan(25 or so). I guess with time they are sold off to customers...

The person who is building the Penzoil JGTC-look "Skyline" quad-turbo V12 posts on this site. Not really sure if his project is finished(?).
Anyway I'm not surprised Nismo/Autech didn't sell him a GT500 car...they usually end up in museums or in Nissans big storage facility in Yokohama


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

U know how you said they get passed onto the other factories, if these other factories dont build the cars then wats the ponit of them? Perhaps it was sumthing to doo with it being a race prepared car, and they didnt want there secrets goin, probably not, but, u know..

Thanks anyway, sent an email to jean luc, asking for more info on his car, because i thought it was a feat of amazment.

Harry


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

*News on the Video*

Right...I managed to rip the vid of the lap only problem is that its 102.1Mb .mpg file. Now I'm going to upload this for people with fast connection but I would also like to make something a bit smaller available. So anyone have any ideas on what progs I need to use to do this?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Cleaner.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Here is the BIG file.

Cem, looked at Cleaner but it only works for avi


----------



## aaronjb (Jul 31, 2003)

DCD,

I think I have a copy of Adobe's thingymabob (this weather is playing havoc with my memory at the moment!) - movie editor - at home, so if nobody has shrunk it before the weekend, I'll have a look (if you don't mind, of course).

Aaron


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Cheers but I think I've found something to use...

I'll try in the morning


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

you dont have msn or aim do you? i should have a connection of about 50-60kb/s but right now its slowing its way down to about 10kb/s


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*Wants JGTC car or Z-tune?*

Hi,

Actually, Nismo would sell ex JGTC car.
I have asked about it for one of our customers before, and they were ready to sell ex-JGTC car.
The problem was the customer did not have enough money to buy it.
And about Z-tune, if you want the exact same spec car, we can arrange it, but we only accept serious enquiries.

Dino, I am at Heathrow airport and waiting for my flight.
If you will be around Tokyo next week, please let me know.
I will be at Nismo HQ several days between 16th and 28th August.
You know my mobile in Japan, right?

Regards,
Shin


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

DCD, awesome vid. Thanks for taking the time and sharing it with us.

By the way, they should have given Andre the keys to this car for a Hot lap on the ring. I have been in a R33 with him behind the wheel and that was just borderline scarry on some points, LOL.

Thanks again dude.


----------



## I_Romo (Jun 16, 2002)

*sooo kind*

thanks for sharing Dino


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: Wants JGTC car or Z-tune?*



Shin said:


> *
> 
> And about Z-tune, if you want the exact same spec car, we can arrange it
> 
> *


You can arrange it eh? some kind of yakuza car overload???

have fun in japan, Harry


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Nice of you to share this with us Dino..............downloading as I type !!

Jean-Luc's quad turbo, 6.8litre mercaliner should be awesome. His project weight is under 1000kg, and his target power is around 1000bhp in a "softish tune" lol

We were all lucky enough to talk to him at JAE this year, and dribble on his car ..........fantastic. I tried to explain that he was completely hat-stand, and belonged in a rubber room, but all he kept saying was "Yes, thats correct" pmsl!!

Top bloke, top car.......not quite a skyline, but bloomin close (He wants to keep ATTESSA and HICAS - nutter !!)

J..................


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Wants JGTC car or Z-tune?*



Shin said:


> *
> Dino, I am at Heathrow airport and waiting for my flight.
> If you will be around Tokyo next week, please let me know.
> I will be at Nismo HQ several days between 16th and 28th August.
> ...


Yep still have your keitai numb. See you next week Shin

Glad you liked the vid guys. smaller version today


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Nice one...... thanks Dino  :smokin:


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

Ye i e-mialed, the mad hatter with the mercliner, and asked him some questioned, he seemed more than welcomed, and answered within half a day as far as i know. but the weight of 1000kg is unbelvable, its gonna be so straight line fast!! He actually bout it to england?

Harry


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

It's over 10 minutes long so there's not much you can do to make it smaller without losing all of the detail that makes it worth watching. 

Anyone that wants a particularly small version, just mail me [email protected] and I'll do one for you, just not sure it'll be worth watching.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Cheers Fraser 

People....its worth the wait


----------



## Grey Wulf (Feb 16, 2003)

it's not working.
gtrcentral is down, so never mind.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Well it WAS nearly 2 years ago!


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

yeah but do you have the vid then SteveN?


----------

